# Cits ... >  IDE tipa diska izmantosana

## parols

iir nepieciesamiba taada,ka mana iekaarta saglabaa daudz datus(vairakus MB) tad nu taads jautaajums(i):
1.kaa iespejams izmantojot mikrokontrolieri nolasiit un uzrakstiit datus;
2.kaads leetaakais mikrokontrolieris derees
4.varbuut kaads zin pic/atmel binaaro programmeesanu(paredzeets,ka viens pic paarprogrammee otru no cietaa diska);

----------


## zzz

vairaaki MB tas ir cik?

liidz 1Gb apjomam es gan rekomendeetu nekjeemoties ar haardiem bet lietot MMC/SD kartes.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Atceros, ka vienam AVRam datasheeta redzeju IDE hardware supportu.
Vispar es ari neiesaku cakareties ar cietajiem diskiem. Viniem ir daudz visadi parametri un mazs atrums, ja nav draiveri. Izmers ari liels. Iesaku CF atminas kartes vai SD 8gb. Piedevam tam ir serialais interfeis ar kloku no procesora.

----------


## Lemings

Ir tas FTDI vinculum ar tā palīdzību bez lielas problēmas it kā var glabāt datus Flash atmiņā. Tik tā mikroshēma pagaidām vēl samērā nepopulārā, gribēju izmantot, bet baisi panākumi man nebija. Es tik ne datu glabāšanai.

No mikrokontrollera var uz to sūtīt datus ar USART, nestandarta SPI un paralēlo interfeisu.

----------

